# pain/depresion/anxiety/isolation



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi I'm 16 and have been suffering from pian for 5 years. At first I was told it was Crohns and now am told that it is IBS based on tests. I have been to the hospitle six times since Augest for pain and admitted twice. I have always had anxiety and depression but it is growing. I have missed tons of school and can hardly see my friends anymore. My family at first thought I just wanted to stay home beu now they realize that the stress of school is causeing my pain to increase. My new doctor said to try to cut as much stress out of my life as posible and that I should be tought at home by a toutor or my parents. To me this was a relief and I felt a burden lift off me. The probllem is that this will take a while before it is set up and now my nerves are worse and I can't even go to school at all. My pain is ruining my life I feel hopeless and sometimes wish to be gone tough then I remined myself of all the things in my life that are great. This is everything but the IBS. We have tried multiple diets, premission to leave the class, consiling, meditaion, and nothing seems to be helping. I have even tried narcodicts that only provide minimul relief at the safe does to prescribe. Please help me I want to go to college and school for my sienior year.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i know exactly how u feel,i'm 17 nd new 2 this site but it feels great knowing im not alone, i've bin out of school for the past 3 wks nd i've missed so much because i feel sick with IBS so much that im 2 far behind 2 do my summer tests this year, the study of which i have 2 catch up on over the summer...the worse thing is people dont seem 2 believe me wen i say i feel sick, they tink im tryin 2 skip school, truth is i miss school, i hav'nt bin out of the house for longer than a half hr within the past few wks, nd its really gettin me down that IBS is just takin over my life...fear not ure not by far the only one feelin like this, im sorry i dont hav much more advice but im still searchin for a solution, i'll let u know if i find one...here's 2 hopin


----------

